# Is there any easy method of backing up Gameboy saves?



## Zyvyn (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a bunch of original GB and GBC carts but I was wondering if theres any method of backing up or dumping those saves?


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 28, 2019)

The easiest to use modern dumper (as opposed to parallel port ones like the Bung X-Changer, which probably are driver hell on anything newer than Win 9x) is probably an Arduino (which conveniently runs at 5 volts) - and a card socket ripped from pretty much any console with a GB or GBA slot (you can break the GBA-only tabs off a DS's slot-2 easily)
https://github.com/shinyquagsire23/GBA-GB-ROMDumper

Or, if you'd rather not tear down a working console and have N64 gear instead:
https://lacklustre.net/n64/agbd/
https://github.com/fl4shk/arduinogbdump


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello.

If you have a Nintendo DS and a Flashcart you can use GBA Backup tool.

You can also try this method,a genius one:

https://gbatemp.net/entry/dumping-gameboy-games-the-insane-way-part-1.15159/


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> If you have a Nintendo DS and a Flashcart you can use GBA Backup tool.


Not for GB/C (5 volt) games, unfortunately...

(I wonder if a level shifter and the right homebrew could actually do that, but you'd need a lot of them to cover the 28 or so pins used...!)


----------



## romanaOne (Apr 29, 2019)

If you have a Mega Memory Card (20-30 USD? )and  a GB Everdrive, you can:


Extract the save from the original GB cart to the MM Card.
Load a ROM of the orig cart into your Everdrive GB.
Use the MM Card to restore the save to the Everdrive GB.
Switch games on your Everdrive GB to backup the SRAM to SD card.

Not exactly easy, but easier than restarting Pokemon Crystal from the beginning to Elite 4.


----------



## r0ni (Apr 30, 2019)

There are products in this age designed to do this. Most of the options people are giving you are old/outdated and prone to error (or just lack of available hardware). If you’re talking about gb/c carts, BennVenn makes a plug and play device called the Joey joebags which can dump and write (if you have a re-writable cart) roms for various gb systems. I personally have a Joey Jr. which can only copy the rom/save data, but it’s a wonderful little thing. Plug in cart plug into usb and copy the files, it’s that easy.  https://bennvenn.myshopify.com/col...ace/products/usb-gb-c-cart-dumper-the-joey-jr


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 30, 2019)

[Guide] How to backup your game save files


----------

